# mill stationary engine



## RogerP (22 Dec 2015)

Not quite finished but been keeping me busy :


----------



## blackrodd (22 Dec 2015)

Another little Gem, I remember the last one too, But very much different to woodwork!
Thanks for showing
Rodders


----------



## DTR (23 Dec 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## RogerP (27 Dec 2015)

Well really I'm a raw beginner at metal working, apart from making adapters and fittings for ancient wood and brass cameras, I've not constructed anything worthwhile. I'd like to devote a bit more time to it away from woodworking and photography.


----------

